# Something eating the plants



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

I am betting on my male BN. The stem of my anubias has been stripped of bark/coating.
I also have an upside down catfish and a clown pleco in there. I do not see the tetras doing this kind of damage. I have had the pleco for about 6-7 years so I am unsure as to why he has decided to do this now. They get algae tabs. 3-4 times a week and shrimp pellets the other days as well as what ever flake food drifts down. The tank has almost no algae on the glass. What little there is goes to the otto.ideas?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

the plant roots are like a source of wood for both the bushynose and the clown plecos..


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

I wionder why they have switched from the mopani wood and cucumber and algae tabs to the anubias?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

because the anubias root is more tender than the mopani..


----------

